# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  interesting words

## laxxy

Среди иностранных слов часто попадаются достаточно интересные. Я сейчас учу японские слова из книжки "Kanji in Context" (замечательная книжка, на самом деле). И в самом начале там мне попалось несколько слов, которые показались мне несколько необычными для начинающего. Например, 帰国子女. Я еще подумал, вот какое прикольное слово есть в японском языке, только зачем оно мне? 
После этого я его встретил в разных местах уже раза 4, первый раз в тот же день когда увидел в книжке, а последний раз его MOGさん недавно употребил.
Интересно, а в русском языке много распространенных слов, у которых в других языках нет аналогов?

----------


## basurero

Да, конечно. В каждом языке существует куча таких явлений. Я испытывал такое же чувство много раз по отношению к русскому, но я сейчас не могу вспомнить ни одного слова.

----------


## MOG

Me neither can come up with any good example but there are in Russian, too, for sure..

----------


## laxxy

да, наверное должны быть.
Интересно тем не менее что для таких людей （帰国子女）есть специальное слово. Интересно, дело в экономике (как я понимаю в Японии внешние экономические связи уже давно играют относительно большую роль, a японские компании по сравнению с российскими или американскими более склонны перемещать сотрудников из отделения в отделение), или просто в том что в японском языке такие слова проще образуются.

----------

